# Women's Motocross. LMAO!



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;SJSOKlg0Hew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJSOKlg0Hew[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Jan 6, 2012)

man that's even worse than the WNBA


----------



## California Buds (Jan 6, 2012)

Love the benny hill music lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 6, 2012)

Lmao  

But in all fairness i think blokes must crash motox bikes just as much, we just make sure do do it in utter style  That is to say we flatten them!  Why was she waslking there, whyyy?? Motorcross bikes are hardly subtle machines, they are noisy as fuck!

[video=youtube;ST91heM9vzY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ST91heM9vzY[/video]


----------



## riverchaser (Jan 17, 2012)

Female + internal combustion engine = fail...99% of the time. 

I know this to be true as I fix cars for a living.


----------



## jeeba (Jan 17, 2012)

Ive seen some women that ride great,Id love to find a woman to go riding with!Op is enduro cross not moto and its some hard shit!Ive also seen some bomb mechanic ladies that impressed the fuck outa me.Holy shit at the second clip I bet she was hurtin the next day.Man she shoulda dove outa the way.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 18, 2012)

The chick that actually won that is a pretty bad ass rider. I'll find the clip later of tha race without the Benny Hill music.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jan 22, 2012)

Kinda hard to make a sandwich while crashing a dirt bike.


----------

